# soft tissue damage/inflamed lymph nodes.



## terrasque (Jun 8, 2008)

I apologize if this is a bit graphic but I will try to keep things as clinical as I can.

in my many years on the bike I have never encountered as much discomfort as I have this year. bit of history... been riding mtn and road for past 11 years. long single track and 40+ mile road rides are my norm. in the past year I have taken on teaching a spin class at my local gym. high end scwinn spin bikes with power meters and all. since jumping on these and there "universal" saddles I have been fighting periodic lymph node swelling and irritation on my inner thigh and scrotum. I have played with fitment to the bike and have it dialed in, I teach in shorts or bibs, and even make sure I'm out of the saddle for at 60 seconds for every 120 I'm seated. all to no avail. 

so I went ahead and swapped out saddles to something narrower in the mid section and a little firmer, as that is what I'm used to, by installing a sells Italia xo saddle. the fit is better but the same problems persist.

on my real bikes I have been riding an sdg bel-air, a specialized teluride 143, and a specialized toupe 143 all without incident for at least 2 years. I wear the same shorts on the rode that I do in my classes. seat angle, height, and distance from the bars are mirrored from my road bike. and I have transplanted all three saddles onto the spin bike and still no relief. 

major problem now that the weather is warming up, I can't ride any of my bikes! 

I have seen my physician, who is not a cyclist, and he thinks it is from irritation. upon my first visit the swollen lymph node would technically be on my inner thigh, but right where the thigh meets scrotom. it was red, inflamed, and painful to touch. the doc prescribed anti inflamatories and an antibiotic along with no riding for two weeks. after that ran its course things seemed to be a little better. one week later and it is happening again, but in a different spot. a different node is inflamed and this one is right where scrotum meets taint. I will be calling my physician again in the morning. 

the point of all my rambling here is to ask if anyone had an insight into what may be happening and if you think a particular saddle may be better suited to me. I am leaning towards the topeak allay racing. its mid section is a large air pod that can be inflated/deflated on the fly and given its shape should allow for minimal pressure in this area. traditional split saddles actually make things worse as the sides created by the split channel are exactly where the pressure is greatest.

all thoughts in the matter are greatly appreciated. please help me out! I can't imagine life without my bikes.

Michael.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Look into Bacchetta bikes. Fast, supremely comfortable, and they're crotch friendly.


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

obviously its not rubbing.. Skin to skin right.. How about those moon saddles?? Funny looking now, better no more rash later..

I always say, if it gets to a point like you have, I would do whatever it took to make sure nothing stops me from riding..


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Imo, I'd see another doctor asap.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

OK...something is compressing your lymphatics so they can't drain properly, is my guess.
Can't tell from your post whether it's yer shorts, your saddle, or some combination therein.
Probably some combination therein...or it may you are getting an allergic reaction to some synthetic material in your shorts, and this is how it's manifesting, though you'd expect to see a rash or eczema with that...
At the risk of sounding terminally old school, cyclists didn't _used_ to hafta wear Spandex shorts with padded diapers sewn inside. This came about the same time narrow, hard plastic 'racing' saddles became _de rigeur _with road bikes.
After I got some pretty vicious eczema in the worst possible place, which was a reaction to the Spandex shorts I was using, I started rethinking this whole thing. I thought back to what we used to wear when we rode, which made me rethink saddles. Cut to the chase. I ride a Brooks B17 now, and regular underwear (has to be nonsynthetic, thanks to the eczema) and regular gym shorts. Know what? I am fine, even on a century. With the B17, my weight rests on my sit bones....I don't_ need _all that padding. Just a thought....


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*History lesson*



Doggity said:


> At the risk of sounding terminally old school, cyclists didn't _used_ to hafta wear Spandex shorts with padded diapers sewn inside. This came about the same time narrow, hard plastic 'racing' saddles became _de rigeur _with road bikes.


At the risk of calling your bluff, when exactly was it that cyclists didn't wear cycling shorts? I got my first pair about 40 years ago, and I know people were wearing them for decades before that. Cycling shorts, be they modern materials or the wool shorts of yesteryear are like any other specialized sports equipment; they evolved out of need. Can you ride without them? Of course. I rode across the US in cutoff jeans and tighty whities. Would bike shorts have been more comfortable? Of course.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> At the risk of calling your bluff, when exactly was it that cyclists didn't wear cycling shorts? I got my first pair about 40 years ago, and I know people were wearing them for decades before that. Cycling shorts, be they modern materials or the wool shorts of yesteryear are like any other specialized sports equipment; they evolved out of need. Can you ride without them? Of course. I rode across the US in cutoff jeans and tighty whities. Would bike shorts have been more comfortable? Of course.


Mmm, you're right. I shoulda specified, I was referring more to synthetics. I never wore the wool and chamois shorts when they were around, but that was just me.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Try lowering your seat a bit. I had the same problem last season. I have switched to the specialized romin saddle this winter. I've only used it on the trainer, but so far so good. I used icy hot on the swollen area. "It burns like hell for 5-10 minutes, but relieves the symptoms."


----------



## terrasque (Jun 8, 2008)

After seeing the doctor and going through a course of anti-inflammatory and anti-biotics things are appearing to be healing up. The doc's (family practice, a generalist, and a urologist) believe that the problem is just an inflamed/infected hair follicle. I'm still going though the cycle of meds but have also started using chamois cream. Something i hadn't really ever used before but has sure made my rides more comfortable. So far i have used a sample of butt-butter a freind gave me and also upon his suggestion i have tried some diaper cream. Luckily I have a 4month old daughter and i was able to pilpher a tube of Boudreaux's Butt Paste from the nursery (does this stuff smell like cookie dough to anyone else). The whole area is less angry after riding with the cream in place. 

Now i can't say that it is the end all cure as i am also cycling through saddles depending on the day of the week and have also lowered my saddle a few millimeters. But so far happy riding again. Thanks for the advice all. Any recommendations of chamois creams?


----------

